# how to search IT jobs in Germnay (EU citizen)



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear all,

I would like to know how is the current situation in terms of available jobs and demand for English speaking IT professionals in Germany. If things are good, I'd like to know if you know how to search for a proper job. Do you know any HR companies specializing in Germany, or any other programme to assist me with that. I'm a EU citizen and don't need visas and such, which already is a big advantage I guess  

thanks in advance


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

so far I always looked for jobs myself. the job sites that I liked best are indeed.de and stepstone.de. not every company uses these sites. some only post job offers on their own website. so make sure to frequently check the websites of the most well known it companies. 

if you are looking for a recruiter (i think what you are looking for is called a head hunter in germany), this site seems to list a bunch of them (german+international).

good luck in your job search.

fyi, in germany if you are invited to a job interview and the company doe NOT state in the invite that they will NOT reimburse you for your costs they are obligated to reimburse you.
(I saw one of your postings on the forum for france). I personally never had an interview (or was invited to one) where the costs were not reimbursed (in Germany and the US). My area is on the border between math and IT (scientific computing to be exact).


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

oh, and one big german company that does not require german skills (but always english skills) in most postings I have seen is Siemens.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

vronchen said:


> oh, and one big german company that does not require german skills (but always english skills) in most postings I have seen is Siemens.


Thanks a lot for your reply and the information mate. appreciated!


----------

